

Destructive Destruction? An Ecological Study of High Frequency Trading - mgunes
http://www.metamute.org/editorial/articles/destructive-destruction-ecological-study-high-frequency-trading

======
aklein
The essay has quotes like this: "The market thus oscillates asymptotically
around the attractor of zero information friction in an incomputably random
orbit" which sound so mathematical as to invite a proof...

... and then quotes like this: "Algorithmic hordes of parasitic vampire squids
and zombie capitalists compulsively gorge on blood and brains, their exhausted
victims lie all around, twitching to the non-periodic outbursts of transient
code – the singularity turns out to be just another accelerating extension of
exploitation" ... which is so over the top that it works against whatever
point the article is trying to make...

... which is completely obscured by pseudo-scientific technobabble. A big WTF
here.

------
hxrts
I quite enjoyed the parallel made between physics and economics and the
subsequent case against such a comparison. There is a strong argument against
a traditional notion of efficient markets here.

------
bobcostas55
This paper reads like it was made by the Postmodern Essay Generator...

~~~
derriz
I wonder if anyone in world besides the authors have actually read the whole
thing? It would make an interesting mental test to see if it were possible to
actually learn/absorb its contents. I imagine memorizing the first 10,000
digits of pi would be easier - while probably providing more useful insight.

~~~
kazinator
I hereby grant everyone here an official waiver which releases its bearer from
the intellectual obligation of having read the whole article before
commenting.

Terms and conditions: this waiver is not transferable to other submissions.

Disclaimer: this waiver does not provide any protection against downvotes,
including those issued for obviously not having read the article.

